# Recommendations for moving company AUS to HK



## Tangs (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi

My husband and I are looking to relocate from Sydney to discovery bay in late september. Does anyone have any recommendations for a moving company to move our goods? 

Thanks for your help!!


----------

